# Deine Qualifikation



## chriss-chross (24 September 2014)

Mich würde einfach mal interessieren welche Qualifikation der durchschnittliche Elektrokonstrukteur besitzt.


----------



## weißnix_ (24 September 2014)

Wann ist man denn Elektrokonstrukteur?

-weißnix-
Der Name ist Programm


----------



## bike (24 September 2014)

chriss-chross schrieb:


> Mich würde einfach mal interessieren welche Qualifikation der durchschnittliche Elektrokonstrukteur besitzt.



Bäcker und Metzger sind für diesen Beruf, wenn so gefragt wird, die richtige Vorbildung. 

Sonst würde ich ein Studium nicht als schlecht erachten, aber mit einer vernünftigen Ausbildung im Bereich Elektrotechnik zuvor.
Dann weiß man was man macht.


bike

bte wobei ich absolut nichts gegen Metzger und Bäcker habe. Handwerk ist gut und wichtig.


----------



## weißnix_ (24 September 2014)

Eben: Einen Gesellen als Elektrokonstrukteur einzustellen, ich weiß nicht, aber bestimmt gut wenn man mal 'nen Sündenbock braucht.

Wobei, nebenbei gesagt, manche Gesellen echt tollen Maschinen konstruieren können.


----------



## Blockmove (24 September 2014)

chriss-chross schrieb:


> Mich würde einfach mal interessieren welche Qualifikation der durchschnittliche Elektrokonstrukteur besitzt.



Hmm also ich möchte kein *durchschnittlicher* Elektrokonstrukteur sein


----------



## chriss-chross (25 September 2014)

Du hast natürlich Recht.

Die Frage muss lauten:

Mich würde einfach mal interessieren welche durchschnittliche Qualifikation ein guter Elektrokonstrukteur besitzt.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (25 September 2014)

> Mich würde einfach mal interessieren welche durchschnittliche Qualifikation ein guter Elektrokonstrukteur besitzt.
> :razz:



Auf jeden fall hat er ein paar Jahren Berufserfahrung. Und eine gesunde art von "Sachen in frage stellen". Und nicht die "Das haben wir schon immer so gemacht" Mentalität haben .

Bram


----------



## Verpolt (26 September 2014)

Staatlich geprüfter Gesellen-Meister mit Batscher im Bereich keine Ausbildung.

Danach 8 Sylvester auf die Unität gstiert.

Jetzt lern ich leehsen


PS: wieso ist das eigentlich in "Schaltschrankbau"


----------



## Markus (8 Oktober 2014)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Staatlich geprüfter Gesellen-Meister mit Batscher im Bereich keine Ausbildung.
> 
> Danach 8 Sylvester auf die Unität gstiert.
> 
> ...



Sag mal - du hattest in der Schule wohl auch nur singen und klatschen?


----------



## hucki (8 Oktober 2014)

Markus schrieb:


> Sag mal - du hattest in der Schule wohl auch nur singen und klatschen?




Ich dachte, bei Euch im Süden besteht das Abi aus Klettern und Religion?!


----------



## Verpolt (8 Oktober 2014)

Markus schrieb:


> Sag mal - du hattest in der Schule wohl auch nur singen und klatschen?



Schule? 

Die Verniedlichung meiner Fußbereifung sei Dir als Schwabe gegönnt.

 (bin ja au ausm Ländle)


----------



## JanB1 (8 Oktober 2014)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Und eine gesunde art von "Sachen in frage stellen". Und nicht die "Das haben wir schon immer so gemacht" Mentalität haben .



Hab gemerkt dass das gewisse Leute nicht mögen. Halt vor allem die die in den nächsten 10 Jahren pensioniert werden. Die mögen so komische, komplizierte Änderung nicht. Dann müssten sie ja noch auf Ihre alten Tage was anders machen oder neu lernen. Das geht ja mal gar nicht...


----------



## Blockmove (8 Oktober 2014)

hucki schrieb:


> Ich dachte, bei Euch im Süden besteht das Abi aus Klettern und Religion?!



Tja ... Wer Klettern kann, steigt auf 
Deshalb sind wir im Süden so erfolgreich


----------



## de vliegende hollander (8 Oktober 2014)

@ TE,

Jetzt frage ich mir ab ob das du aus diese Umfrage schon ein Ergebnis hast?.

So eine Umfrage kommt nicht nur aus Interesse denke ich.

Hab selbst nicht mit abgestimmt weil meine NL Schule nicht dabei ist.:sad:

Bram


----------



## chriss-chross (9 Oktober 2014)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> @ TE,
> 
> Jetzt frage ich mir ab ob das du aus diese Umfrage schon ein Ergebnis hast?.
> 
> ...




Leider ist die Berufsbezeichnung staatlich geprüfter Techniker eine Berufsbezeichnung welche nicht wirklich bekannt ist.

Dies Umfrage bietet nun einen statistischen Überblick, welche klar erkennen lässt, daß der staatlich geprüfte Techniker im elektrokonstruktiven Bereich verhältnismäßig dominiert.


----------



## C7633 (17 Oktober 2014)

hucki schrieb:


> Ich dachte, bei Euch im Süden besteht das Abi aus Klettern und Religion?!



Und im Norden aus Teebeutel-Weitwurf und schräg am Deich stehen?


----------



## marlob (17 Oktober 2014)

chriss-chross schrieb:


> Leider ist die Berufsbezeichnung staatlich geprüfter Techniker eine Berufsbezeichnung welche nicht wirklich bekannt ist.
> 
> Dies Umfrage bietet nun einen statistischen Überblick, welche klar erkennen lässt, daß der staatlich geprüfte Techniker im elektrokonstruktiven Bereich verhältnismäßig dominiert.


Das aus 57 Teilnehmern einer Umfrage heraus zu lesen ist nicht schlecht, aber man kann sich ja jede Statistik so hinbiegen wie mal will


----------



## hucki (17 Oktober 2014)

C7633 schrieb:


> Und im Norden aus Teebeutel-Weitwurf und schräg am Deich stehen?


Da hab' ich ja Glück, dass ich so ziemlich in der Mitte von D wohne.


----------



## Blockmove (18 Oktober 2014)

hucki schrieb:


> Da hab' ich ja Glück, dass ich so ziemlich in der Mitte von D wohne.



Das würd ich nun nicht als Glück bezeichnen


----------



## SoftMachine (21 Oktober 2014)

.


hucki schrieb:


> Da hab' ich ja Glück, dass ich so ziemlich in der Mitte von D wohne.



Naja, da fehlen dir aber noch einige Kilometer. 




Blockmove schrieb:


> Das würd ich nun nicht als Glück bezeichnen



Doch, doch, die Mitte kann sehr komfortabel sein. 



.


----------



## hucki (22 Oktober 2014)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> hucki schrieb:
> 
> 
> > so ziemlich in der Mitte von D
> ...


Ja, 91km. Wenn auch nicht ganz so nah, wie Du.
Aber definitiv näher, als zu Meer und/oder Alpen.
Halt in Mitteldeutschland und deswegen die Angabe "so ziemlich in der Mitte".






SoftMachine schrieb:


> Doch, doch, die Mitte kann sehr komfortabel sein.


Auf jeden Fall haben wir dadurch einen großen Kundenbereich in *D*, den wir meist *ohne* Übernachtungen *noch gut* bewerkstelligen können:
- vom Ruhrpott bis Dresden
- von Rendsburg bis Gießen bzw. Nürnberg


----------



## SoftMachine (22 Oktober 2014)

.

Zu letzterem:


Jepp !

*ACK*


----------

